

I just made Cloud9 IDE work on tablets - SchizoDuckie
https://gist.github.com/2140878

======
SchizoDuckie
Since the mobile optimized version is taking quite some time(!!!!), and I had
some spare time for fun, I decided to try if I could get the current version
to work in touch enabled browsers.

I scanned the files and did some usability tests on a galaxy tab and
identified the main problem: The extended use of the 'dblclick' event to open
files.

A very natural thing in a desktop ofcourse, but not so on a tablet.

I decided to see if things would start working if I caught doubletap touch
events and fired them as doubleclick, and voila the whole thing started
working, within 2 minutes. That hád to be to easy!

It was: I wasn't able to scroll the overflowing containers.

After some research in code, experiments with converting touch to drag events,
and a stroke of genious later, i decided to convert 2 finger swipe events into
mousewheel events, fired on the same object.

Problem solved! It's not pretty, but at least workable! I can edit my code
using Cloud9, on the go, TODAY!

Made a gist so that people can do with it whatever they want, enjoy :)

